# looking for a center channel at around 200$



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

am looking for a center channel that would be avail at 200$ or less new or use.

So far I have found a Mission E3C for 199$ (demo) at a local store (no shipping cost). heavy and sturdy
Yamaha NS-AP6500C 59.99 + 10.36 look cheap
Yamaha NS-CC200C II 69.99 + 10.36 look cheap
JBL CSC56 99.99 + 11.57
Klipch CS10 130.53 + 33.15
Polk audio CS10 130.53 + 33.15
Cerwin Vega VE-5C 102.56 + 37.19

This is to match my very old but still very good Sansui PMC100 II


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Finding a center channel that will match the Sansuis will be difficult. While I'm not opposed to mixing brands with similar tonality, i'd probably, in your situation, forgo a center. Any shifts in timbre will be audible during pans if all speakers lack similar tonal character. Something like audyssey might make this less noticible, but I just don't feel it's worth it.

Is there a particular reason you feel you need a center channel?


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> Finding a center channel that will match the Sansuis will be difficult.
> 
> Is there a particular reason you feel you need a center channel?


I am not looking for a perfect match, I just want the best cemter speaker for 200$, and that is why I put a list there of what I have found, I prefer to find those in Canada as shipping become a major concern when your budget is only 200$.

The reason I want a center speaker is because I have none and if I listen to movies in sound surround, the voice disappear, so even a badly match center is better than nothing. I even thought of finding another Sansui speaker like the 2 others and use it as a center channel, but it is kind of big.

Notice that this is a temporary solution, my daughter is still at university, but next year I will have money again for nice toys:spend:.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if you are going to replace it soon anyway and you just want a center then any of those will work until you can replace all of your front 3 with new speakers. This place also ships free and is in Canada so you could take a look and see..... http://www.streemspeakers.com/index.asp This place also ships to Canada and has a few more offerings in a center. http://www.htd.com/Products/center-channel-speakers...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

informel said:


> The reason I want a center speaker is because I have none and if I listen to movies in sound surround, the voice disappear, so even a badly match center is better than nothing. I even thought of finding another Sansui speaker like the 2 others and use it as a center channel, but it is kind of big..


What do you mean by 'the voice dissappears? Do you mean you are missing the center channel information or do you mean the sansuis resolve voices poorly?

Because good stereo mains will operate as a 'phantom center' (4.1 instead of 5.1 with center channel info redirected to a stereo image between the fronts) if you've got a decent receiver set up well and this really should end up outperforming any mismatched center. I'm just trying get a clear picture of what the problem which you're trying to address is.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Well if you are going to replace it soon anyway and you just want a center then any of those will work until you can replace all of your front 3 with new speakers. This place also ships free and is in Canada so you could take a look and see..... http://www.streemspeakers.com/index.asp This place also ships to Canada and has a few more offerings in a center. http://www.htd.com/Products/center-channel-speakers...


thanks for your response
I saw the Streem speakers and took a look at htd (their level 3 center channel look very nice), I have a problem manufacturers that give you frequency response without any reference, is it at -3db, -6db or -20db. Without a refence those spec are meaningless and It does not make them look professional.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> What do you mean by 'the voice dissappears? Do you mean you are missing the center channel information or do you mean the sansuis resolve voices poorly?
> 
> Because good stereo mains will operate as a 'phantom center' (4.1 instead of 5.1 with center channel info redirected to a stereo image between the fronts) if you've got a decent receiver set up well and this really should end up outperforming any mismatched center. I'm just trying get a clear picture of what the problem which you're trying to address is.


I do not think my receiver works in 4.1, so I tried it in 5.1 with little speakers I had from an HTIB, but those where so weak (or ridiculous) that dialog where almost non intelligible.

As for the Sansui speakers they where very good speakers from the 80s. frequency response was specified if I remember correctly as 40hz to 40K hz -3DB, not sure about the 40hz might be more like 60hz


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

What is your receiver?

Perhaps a more modern receiver would be a good investment...


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> What is your receiver?
> 
> Perhaps a more modern receiver would be a good investment...


Looks like I should have re-red my manual, it does 4.1 :R

So I can keep my money for now and buy good stuf when I have the money for it:sn:

Thanks GranteedEV :clap:, you made my day


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

informel said:


> thanks for your response
> I saw the Streem speakers and took a look at htd (their level 3 center channel look very nice), I have a problem manufacturers that give you frequency response without any reference, is it at -3db, -6db or -20db. Without a refence those spec are meaningless and It does not make them look professional.


HEY, what do you know, I sent them a message about their specification and they reply to me that their frequency response is at -3DB, they remove the reference because there where a lot of newbies asking questions about that.

I told that that it would normally be better if they have a complete spec, because manufacturer that omit the reference is because they have something to hide. saying that a speaker response is 40-40k means nothing is it at -3DB, -4DB, -6DB or like a saw some of the cheap one at -20DB!

Same thing for sensivity, if you don't specify the power that was apply to the speaker or the distance between the microphone and the speaker then 89DB means nothing

Thanks to HTD who replied quickly:clap:


----------

